# Toe strap trouble?



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

My first question is do you legit need size 13 boots or are you going off your street size? A lot of people assume they can just wear their street size shoe in snowboard boots but unless you've gone through the proper steps of measuring your foot, chances are they're too big. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> My first question is do you legit need size 13 boots or are you going off your street size? A lot of people assume they can just wear their street size shoe in snowboard boots but unless you've gone through the proper steps of measuring your foot, chances are they're too big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yep I'm fitted in to some Salomon 13 wides by Wired himself


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gotcha. Well, I mean the large Genesis says it's for 10+ and 13 isn't ridiculously large or anything but definitely on the outside edge for most brand's L binding. How much forward lean do you have? If you really have that sucker cranked in you might be pushing the toe too far up. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe you could cut off some rubber on the upper/lower bits of the toestrap to make it fit better. But ask Burton first, they usually have a good answer to stuff like that.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Gotcha. Well, I mean the large Genesis says it's for 10+ and 13 isn't ridiculously large or anything but definitely on the outside edge for most brand's L binding. How much forward lean do you have? If you really have that sucker cranked in you might be pushing the toe too far up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's set at 0 right now - probably going to make it ~3 once I mount the bindings on the board (since I need to reposition the highback when doing more than 1 notch up or down - and then I might as well do it when rotating my highbacks).



Rip154 said:


> Maybe you could cut off some rubber on the upper/lower bits of the toestrap to make it fit better. But ask Burton first, they usually have a good answer to stuff like that.


Well the rubber isn't the problem - it's the strap feeding into the buckle that seem to short. The fit of the rubber component is pretty good I'd say.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Toby said:


> It's set at 0 right now - probably going to make it ~3 once I mount the bindings on the board (since I need to reposition the highback when doing more than 1 notch up or down - and then I might as well do it when rotating my highbacks).


Hmm if you have no forward lean and everything else is maxed out, my only other thought is that might need a little bigger binding altogether. The Genesis doesn't come in an XL from what I can tell though. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Burton makes extra long toe sliders. At least they did for the older non double take sliders. Ask Burton or fixmybindings.com.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Burton makes extra long toe sliders. At least they did for the older non double take sliders. Ask Burton or fixmybindings.com.


By toe sliders do you mean ladders? Anyway @OP I did a little more hunting and it does look like you can get longer ladders for some Burton bindings. Might have to cobble something together from another model, but it does seem like a viable option 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> By toe sliders do you mean ladders?



Yup meant tongues/ladders. I think I saw long sliders too, so may be ask for that as well. If you can get extra long sliders and ladders with double take teeths, you will be set.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> By toe sliders do you mean ladders? Anyway @OP I did a little more hunting and it does look like you can get longer ladders for some Burton bindings. Might have to cobble something together from another model, but it does seem like a viable option
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





robotfood99 said:


> Yup meant tongues/ladders. I think I saw long sliders too, so may be ask for that as well. If you can get extra long sliders and ladders with double take teeths, you will be set.


This sounds great - I'll email Burton Europe instantly  Thx for the help guys!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Toby said:


> This sounds great - I'll email Burton Europe instantly  Thx for the help guys!




If they can’t help, email fixmybinding.com and explain what you need. He will recommend the parts to get it done. Good luck.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

How's the toe overhang with the gas pedal? I would think if the boot fits the gas pedal ok then their straps would work just fine.

I'm not saying this is the case with you, but I've seen lots of people with shoe string boots not even have them close to being tight enough for the straps to be in the correct posistion because they want to be all ghetto.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

genesis allow 2 positions for the toe strap on the base plate. have you set the toe strap to the farthest away?

ok, just saw the picture.

also the toe strap looks a bit high. the bottom part of the toe strap cup should be under the boot.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

*Case closed*

Emailed Burton Europe and they replied that they have extra long toe tongues, but that those doesn't work in conjunction with double take buckles on the Genesis. Instead they offered to send a pair of standard buckles along with the tongues - so just waiting for the packade to show up. 

Great customer service at Burton!


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

If they have adjustable baseplate-to-heelcup length, make sure it's all the way back if it isn't already (can't tell from your pics).


----------

